# Thirsties Duo Wraps for newborn?



## Luvmy2Joshs (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm expecting baby #3 next month, and I've been using CD since #2 was 9 months old, so I've never done cloth on a newborn before. I bought 2 doz small prefolds for him, but I'm not sure which covers to buy. I'd like to go with the thirsties duowrap size 1. I really like the size 2 that I've used for my older son, but does the size 1 fit a newborn? I just don't want to spend money on newborn covers that will last a few weeks.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

they adjust smaller than a lot of newborn covers. they're what I mostly have for my baby who should be here any time, but I haven't actually used them yet.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

i hope they work because that's what i'm getting for our little one due in may. i'll be using those and some leftover wool newborn covers we used with dd.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

That's what we used from birth, with terry flats. IIRC they lasted several months over the flats and even longer with a more streamline insert like the Flip microfibre one.


----------



## Luvmy2Joshs (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome, they sound like a pretty good choice then. Thanks!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Ack, sorry I got it wrong. We didn't use the Duos,we used the other Thirsties wraps. They're good though, we really liked them.


----------



## ChelseaWantsOut (Oct 2, 2008)

We've used thirsties duos from birth with our six month old, and cheap gerber prefolds as well as better ones. Worked great and now he's just about to outgrow them. I love the low rise. So trim and cute!


----------



## KABB (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh I'm so glad you asked this! We're expecting again in October. We've been using Thirsties products since we started cloth diaper when our youngest was 4 months old. I plan to cloth diaper as soon after birth as possible to I bought two XS Thirsties covers and two Thirsties size 1 duo wraps. I figured if anything the XS would fit right away and the duos would fit longer...it's great to read real life experiences!

If you want I can take comparison pictures.

ETA: I have preemie prefolds from Cotton Babies (though I doubt I'll be able to use them), newborn prefolds from Swaddlebees, and infant prefolds from Little-Lions to use under the covers. I would like to trifold them but also have three Snappi's just in case trifolding doesn't work...just have to learn how to fold, lol! I know I need more covers too but I have a few months, hahah!


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

Just though I would update. DS is 10 days old. he was 8lbs 9oz, 20 inches, and we started using the duo wraps when he was 4 days old. they fit well, but if you have a skinnier baby the snap ones might not work (DS is wearing the snaps on the smallest setting), but the velcro adjusts a little smaller because of the overlap tabs. DS is wearing them over newborn size diaper-rite prefolds.


----------



## megannt (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, we used the duo wraps size 1 with my little lady. When we came home with her, she weighed just around 7 pounds. Worked GREAT, wish I would have gotten more because they do such a great job of growing with them. IMO, they cover the nb size and the small size, no need to buy two different sizes. I did find that my LO grew out of them around 14-15 pounds, instead of he 18 that the manufactorer suggests, but I think this is common.


----------



## earthymama2be (Feb 26, 2010)

Ds wore His size one duo wrap from the time we started cloth diapering at about 6 wks... He was probably about 10 lbs by then, but I think they would fit a newborn quite well. I agree with megannt that he grew out a bit earlier than the sizing indicates, and there was a gap when he was too big for size 1 and too small for size 2


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

We used them from day 1 on ds 2 who was 8lbs. They worked great and I was able to use them up to about 14-15 lbs (the same time as my Bummis size small and Proraps size small). The other two newborn covers I bought (Bummis and Thirsties x-small) were only worn for 2 weeks! I would definitely reccomend the Thirsties Duos size 1 for more time.


----------

